# 326 intake/exhause parts list



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm hoping for you guys to take a look at a parts list that I've assembled for my Lemans before I do any buying. What I am most worried about is the carburetor, followed by the cam. I've read somewhere, but now I can't find it, that Edelbrock carbs don't work well on 326 engines. Something to do with the jetting? Also, I read that 326's are sensitive to cam changes. I would like it to have a _bit_ of a lope at idle, but I'd rather not risk poor performance or reliability. Is the one I have listed too much? 

Carb:
Edelbrock 1406 Edelbrock Performer Carburetors

Intake:
Edelbrock 2156 Edelbrock Performer Manifolds for Pontiac

Cam:
Edelbrock 7157 Edelbrock Performer RPM Camshaft Kits

Exhaust manifolds:
RM-1-OS D-Port Ram Air Style Factory Headers - Oversized 64-67 GTO plus other apps - D-port Head - Factory Headers - Pontiac


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

im no engine expert and by no means am i trying to insult you, but your only going to get so much performance out of a 326 motor. you might want to invest on a 389-455 motor depending on how period correct you want to be..


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, I realize that. I'm not going to the races here. My mother bought this car brand new and I intend to keep this low mileage engine in it for a good long time. 

I simply want to put a 4 barrel on it, and better exhaust manifolds. The cam swap idea is meant to simply exaggerate on the 60's muscle car sound.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

wow, thats awsome its been in your family since new. why dont you put a pontiac intake with a carter afb? like a 326 h.o. that would be cool..


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

rickm said:


> wow, thats awsome its been in your family since new. why dont you put a pontiac intake with a carter afb? like a 326 h.o. that would be cool..


That is kind of what I had in mind, 'cept I don't know what "afb" means. o


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Afb= aluminum four barrel, manufactured by Carter Carburetors (RIP) the E carbs are basically Carter carbs so you are good there. 

Manifold selection is good too or you could run a cast iron Pontiac. Personally I like the aluminum because it cuts a little weight but cost a little more and won't offer any more performance than the factory piece.

Others may chime in but I think the cam may be a _little_ aggressive if you have an auto and highway gears. If you have 3:55's and an aftermarket converter with a little higher stall speed you'll probably be fine.

326 Pontiac can run good with the right setup, it's no 455 but will perform well if you have a good sound engine (compression, ring seal) and any mods you make will always bolt on to a 455 should you decide to step up later.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

That you for your input, ALKY. 

More info on the car:

It's a 3 speed, and it seems very low geared to me. 55 mph feels like the engine RPM's are pretty high. I don't know what rear end gears are in it, mostly because I don't know where to look to find out. My wife drove it for the first time the other day and from the first stop sign she came to she lit up the tires for about 40 feet leaving it, and not intentionally. The torque seems to be right there when you need it, especially with the gearing.

The engine is sound. It was rebuilt, including new rings and seals in 1984, and only has about 200 miles on it since. It was gone over during the body work phase and they said it has great compression, and it doesn't leak a drop of anything.

So in your opinion the Edelbrock carb and manifold will work great, but the cam is a bit too much.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Stick or Automatic? A manual trans will be more tolerant of a camshaft change. Remember, a larger camshaft is going to move your powerband up in the RPM range so you will have more "top end" power and sacrifice some of that torque down low you have now.

I would say go for the intake, carb and exhaust for now and see how you like it.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Manual.... with a Hurst shifter!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would opt for a stock Pontiac grind like the 068 cam used in the tripower and HO GTO's. It will lope a little bit in the 326, give good performance with the 4bbl carb, and not be a gas hog or have poor drivability. You have a good solid package already, no sense in installing an outsized cam that is mis-matched to your set-up.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you guys recommend a place to buy a factory intake manifold, and geeteeohguy, where exactly to buy a cam like you mentioned?

I may forget the cam, but where do you find these things outside of lucking out and getting one from a swap meet or craigslist or something?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ghost, do some searching on the performance years forum. I think Melling makes the 068 cam, and made it for Pontiac in the '60's. I also think Auto Zone can order it, or NAPA. For the intake, good used ones are for sale all the time on the PY forums. A little research will net you the best results at the lowest cost. Have fun with it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^This. :cheers 




I do have a factory 70 manifold if you want it. PM me for price.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, so to sum up, you guys are ok with everything that I listed above EXCEPT the cam, and if I decide to go with a cam, look for an 068. Got it.

Alky, thanks for the offer on the 70 manifold. At this point though I think it's just easier to stick with a brand new one.

I have been doing a lot of research. This is how I learned the 326's are sensitive to cam changes. It's just that no body said exactly what cam, but simply offered comments like "Don't use that one!". Plus, if only one persons says to use one specific cam I don't like to just assume right away that it's the right one for my car. I figured the best thing to do was to simply put a link to a cam up and let as many people as possible guide me to the right one. I started this same thread on the PY forums and some one said over there NOT to use an Edelbrock carb. You guys say it's ok. When you don't know what the hell you're doing, and you have to rely on others advice it gets pretty damn scary from my seat, let me tell ya. 

You guys familiar with my suspension woes...... That was me trusting someones advice.

When you haven't grown up around cars and have no type of training or experience, this is a frightening hobby to get into by yourself. There are a ton of know-it-all car guys out there who really don't know @#$& but want to help, and then point you in the wrong, and very expensive direction.

This car has been A LOT easier than my old truck. Mostly because it's pretty easy to study the Ames, PY, and other catalogs for body and interior parts for a '65 LeMans. When it comes to getting outside of stock though, I get nervous again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ghost, the alternative to being a victim of poor advice is to knuckle down and educate yourself. That way, you are in control of your destiny entirely. We all have to start somewhere, and with the aid of the computer and real, actual information (not just opinions!) It's possible to become quite knowledgeable in a short time. Look at some of the folks on this forum: Topkat, Bear, Blondie---these folks undertook _huge_ projects with no prior experience in certain areas, and taught themselves. They also learned, as do we all, that if you "want it done right, you have to do it yourself". I knew virtually nothing about Ford model T's until I bought one 7 years ago. Within 6 months, I knew of all the ins and outs, etc. Get some books, take an automotive class, get on the 'net, and get it done. You alone are responsible for the outcome of your LeMans. And, I'm positive you can do it, seeing where you are so far. My advice: a '70 Pontiac intake is superior to a "new" aftermarket one. Good luck on your project, and we're here to help you if we can.


----------

